# Leenico's first milestone



## Alfry

I'm proud to be the first and sure not to be the last congratulating Lee on his first milestone here


----------



## lsp

Happy to join in on this one... Congrats to Leenico and 1000 thanks for all your input!


----------



## Elisa68

Al simpaticissimo Leenico 1000 congratulazioni per questo traguardo!


----------



## moodywop

Come sempre vengo subito dopo l'amica Elisa . Congratulazioni di tutto cuore per i tuoi primi 1000 posts, Lee.

Carlo


----------



## VenusEnvy

Leenico: Congratulations on your first mil!


----------



## walnut

Evviva, Leenico!!! Mille di questi giorni!!!  Walnut


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Leenico!*


----------



## leenico

Thanks to all for your support, and recognition of my 1,000 posts. I am really appreciative of your remarks.


----------



## Jana337

Sono lieta di poter osservare il tuo progresso in italiano. Auguri! 

Jana


----------



## DDT

Grandissimo Lee  

Avevo perso il Tuo primo postcompleanno, sono sempre talmente di corsa  

DDT


----------

